# Looking for a rustic campground



## kwcharne (Jan 8, 2008)

My buddies and I go on an annual camping trip every year, usually to a state park. This year we want to do somthing more rustic, preferably a place where we will see very few people if any. We can,at times get a little rowdy, and would like to not have to worry about being to loud. A river or lake for fishing is a must. Does anyone have any suggestions? Any info would be greatly appriciated. Thanks.


----------



## Fog0fWar (Jul 12, 2004)

Jackson Lake Montmorency County just north of Atlanta

or

Ocqeoc Falls Presque Isle County

both rustic both on water both pretty devoid of peeps


Fog


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

If you are willing to travel to the U.P. Check out Ross LK/Gemini LK/Cusino Lk They are located about 25 miles N.N.W of Seney.


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

Gemini LK/Cusino Lk been to both of those and several more in that area all a awesome pick. I have the same problem when my and my friends go, the beer starts flowing a little bit to early and it gets a little bit crazy. Spend the little extra and make it to the UP you won't be disappointed. If you have any questions PM me.


----------



## buck snort (Nov 9, 2007)

Go to the dnr and get camping permits for state land they are free, we usually camp on state land near houghton lake and see few people in the summer, but you can not camp on rec areas or state game areas so you have to drive north a little.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

If you are going to go the camping permit way,you will be able to get off the beaten path and get away from most people. If you are going to do that you might want to consider a trip over to Drummond Island, the island is about 90% state land.We used to do a bow hunting trip over there every year and it seemed like we had the whole island to ourselves.As a matter of a fact I am going to try to plan a bow trip up there this year it's been awhile and I am starting to miss the place.


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

Craig Lake State park (in the UP). Its the most remote park in Michigan. Camping is allowed anywhere in the park so you've got close to 7000 acres to choose from.
Most of the lakes there don't allow gas motors and limit fishing to artificial lures only.


Heading up there for a week around the 4th of July. We'd like to set up on one of the islands on Craig Lake or Crooked Lake.


----------



## dougdad (Nov 11, 2007)

Marquette Co. in the UP has some fairly remote campgrounds, Little Shag Lake comes to mind, potties and hand pumps, mostly tent setups. On the Lake. Good boatlaunch. Usually not allot of pepoles!!


----------



## fishinggirl (Mar 13, 2006)

reedsburg dam campground in houghton lake!


----------



## ChasinSprints (Dec 20, 2005)

fishinggirl said:


> reedsburg dam campground in houghton lake!


 
Been there many times, love it. Although the outhouse has to be the worst smeller I have ever had to attend business in. I suggest dont take any reading material in there. :lol:


----------



## kwcharne (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I am going to check out all mentioned. We are not going until August, so I still have alot to time to look, but I like to plan ahead.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

fishinggirl said:


> reedsburg dam campground in houghton lake!


 I think they probably want a campground that wasnt just HEAVILY select cut.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

We dont need rowdys here. Stay in GT county.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

There is alot of State Land Camping around Grayling, Look up Lonesome Lake area. Beautiful Lake, alot of 2 tracks. Only outhouses are the trees.......

However, I think the area is closed off for 2 weeks in August for Military training.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

If you trout fish there is a beutiful sight just north of grayling on state land. The lake has a 20" size limit on brookies.


----------



## kwcharne (Jan 8, 2008)

CL-Lewiston said:


> We dont need rowdys here. Stay in GT county.


 

Dont worry, we wont bother you...:evil:


----------



## bias (Aug 29, 2004)

Drummond Island is always looking for a few new rowdies. :evilsmile


----------



## slimjde (Mar 27, 2006)

swampbuck said:


> I think they probably want a campground that wasnt just HEAVILY select cut.


Ya, dont pick reedsburg, they cut down to many trees. They have ruined that spot. I wont be back.


----------



## kwcharne (Jan 8, 2008)

bias said:


> Drummond Island is always looking for a few new rowdies. :evilsmile


 

Thanks, we have been considering going to Drummond.


----------

